# SWF T1501C control pad not responding



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a SWF T1501C. I don't know why but the control pad is not responding. The machine is running, the display is normal, but nothing works because the none of the keys are responding. I appreciate any suggestions or help.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a USB drive into the machine, take it out turn it off and unplug it for a several minutes.

Or are you directly connected by computer?


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> If you have a USB drive into the machine, take it out turn it off and unplug it for a several minutes.
> 
> Or are you directly connected by computer?


 
I have the old 3 1/2 floppy disk kind.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

oh ok.. take that out make sure its still has all your information on there. I had this happen to me and it wiped out my USB drive. turn it off and unplug it.


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> oh ok.. take that out make sure its still has all your information on there. I had this happen to me and it wiped out my USB drive. turn it off and unplug it.


It did not work.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Is your memory full? those designs that you imported from your floppy that save onto your machine or you can't even get that far? 

I am not sure how long you had this but I included instructions just in case. 



Delete a design from memory:
1. Press the EMB CALL button
2. Use the DOWN button to select #5, Delete Design
3. Press SET - the display will list the designs currently in the m em ory
4. Use the UP/DOW N buttons to select the design to be deleted
5. Press SET - the design is deleted


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Is your memory full? those designs that you imported from your floppy that save onto your machine or you can't even get that far?
> 
> I am not sure how long you had this but I included instructions just in case.
> 
> ...


 
You might be on to something, the memory is full. But since the control pad is frozen, I cannot do anything. None of the button would respond.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

check to make sure the emergency button may have been pushed in..


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> check to make sure the emergency button may have been pushed in..


No, emergency button not engaged.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see anything in the manual you may just have to call SWF.. I have the 1501-with the table and you have the compact. I know you have a control box but I am not familiar with that. Have you ever needed to mess with it?? 


also, take a picture of the control screen maybe there is something we can figure out. 

I am not sure if you checked here already.. 

Embroidery | Table


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Just my offering. 
Switch your machine on. Press the "SET" button until it "beeps" several times. Then see if things are back to normal.
I seem to remember something like this happening to me about a year ago.
Good luck.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I was trying to find what button it took ..I had a feeling it was locked up. I know mine would look up when the memory was full but not completly unfunctional usually took unplugging .

I hope this helps it will be great to find out


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help so far, but it still has not resolve the probem. Here is a photo of the control panel when I turn the machine on (click on the image, and then choose zoom in to see the full size).



Holding down the "set" button (or any button) doesn't help because it does not respond.

Is there a way to reset the machine to factory setting?

I appreciate all the help. My warranty has expired so SWF will not help me until I give them $$$.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, your control panel is exactly like my 1201's. I will try and contact the guy I deal with in South Africa. Maybe he will be more generous with his knowledge.
By the way, I checked on my machine. When I switched on and pressed the SET button, nothing happened. I had to have a design partially stitched before it would work and give me an "END CODE" on the screen.
P.S. Did you hold the SET button down for a few seconds - not just a quick press??


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

This is what I got back from him: "in regards to the problem the only way of clearing the memory is by formatting the entire machine and reloading the software"

To be honest I don't know how much help that is, as I yell to my husband for help when I hear words like that. I also can't remember getting any software with my machine. It was a case of getting it delivered, the technician set it up, gave me the manuals and a VERY quick run-through of how things worked. I use a USB stick for transferring designs, as they had already done that conversion for me before I bought it.

Sorry.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I thought so there has to be a way to clear it out. 

I will look into reformat software..


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know about SWF but a lot of control panels use a plug on the back to connect to the machine, like a telephone jack usually. Plugs are a good source of "gone dead" problems, check to see it is secure.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

you can try SWF Owners Yahoo Groups.. I know its free maybe someone can help. I am out of options but please report back on the fix. SWFOwners : A group where SWF embroidery machines owners can communicate, offer tips and exchange ideas.


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought so there has to be a way to clear it out.
> 
> I will look into reformat software..


 
Thanks for everyone's help. I have RESOLVED the problem!

To tell you the truth, I don't even know what happened or what caused it to go into this frozen state. When I turned it on in the morning, it freezes after startup like before, none of the buttons responded. I gave up trying to fix the machine and left it on all day yesterday thinking I have to call SWF and pay them $$ to fix it. When I went to turn it off at the end of the day, the machine was back to normal. Leaving it running seams to have given it time to resolve itself. It almost feels like what happen when your computer hit a hardware or software problem and the whole computer slow down and you can't do anything with it until it has finished running that process. Well, at least that's what it feels like to me.

Anyway, the machine is back in business after being down for 2 weeks. Thanks everyone!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that.. make sure you are cleaning our your memory. I read that can be a problem.


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> I am so glad to hear that.. make sure you are cleaning our your memory. I read that can be a problem.


 Yes, that was the first thing I did when I turned on the machine today.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

SO glad for you - and something for me to remember if mine does the same thing.


----------



## emeraldapple (Mar 5, 2007)

So when you press and hold the set key down for at least 5 seconds you get nothing?


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

emeraldapple said:


> So when you press and hold the set key down for at least 5 seconds you get nothing?


Yes nothing, none of the button works. It happened a second time to me this week. This time I let the machine on over night and then reset it in the morning and everything returned to normal. Very odd.


----------



## shifty apparel (Nov 25, 2014)

How has your machine been so far? Mine has just started doing the same thing. My tech thinks it may be due to a fuse


----------

